# Need referral for tax prep in DF (mexican and US taxes)



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello - I am a US citizen living/working in DF.

Long story but when I came here I was under the impression that my company would set me up with an accountant but now I am finding out they may not.

I need a referral to someone that can assist me with filing both my Mexican and US tax returns.

I am not looking for references to the big accounting firms (PWC, EY, etc) as they are not affordable and my return is not that complicated (but it is a little complex with 2010 income in both countries, some out of pocket moving expenses, house in usa, etc).

Thanks in advance!

abc


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

To start: pick up the phone. Call the embassy in the DF, tell them why you're calling, or, if you can, the IRS in the U.S. Also call SAT and schedule an appointment. You can schedule an appt. online too. If you don't speak Spanish, ask for an appointment with someone who speaks English.

I'm assuming you have a visa that permits you to work in Mexico. Unclear who you work for, a U.S. Company, or a Mexican company.

As an aside, many U.S. citizens living in Mexico don't realize that they have to file a return in the U.S. every year, even if they don't owe any taxes there.

Obviously this is weighing on your mind. So don't put it off any longer.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

To clarify further, I am not looking for info directly from the tax authorities, I am looking for an accountant that can prepare the tax returns for me.

I work for an international company with operations across the globe.

And yes I do have proper authorization to work in Mexico.

Thanks!


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually it is not true that americans living and working in Mexico are required to file a return even if they have no income. The fact is that you have to file if you have qualified or taxable income in the US or if you earn over a certain amount overseas or abroad. 

I suggest the same, contact the embassy in Mexico City for a referral. I have no US income and am considered "IMMIGRATED" as opposed to a non-immigrant working in Mexico or working for a US company. I called the IRS help line in the US to confirm this as I read somewhere a few years ago about there being a requirement to file whether you had income or not. The advice should come from a tax professional in the US and Mexico Taxes from Mexico. I indeed have an accountant here in Mexico who files all of mine and my wifes taxes monthly and I have another consultant in the US to make sure that I don't have to file there.

I found the call to the IRS quite informative and helpful while you will find the calls to the SAT very long and confusing. 2011 brought in many tax changes in Mexico and you do need a professional to make sure you don't get into trouble.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

ABCinATL said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> To clarify further, I am not looking for info directly from the tax authorities, I am looking for an accountant that can prepare the tax returns for me.
> 
> ...


I can't help with a referral, but I think the embassy can, as well as others on here, and your friends and colleagues. From what you have said, I don't think you'll have any problems. You may have to pay some late filing penalties and maybe some interest on any unpaid taxes you may owe. If you've overpaid, you may even receive a refund for interest on the amounts you overpaid.

Keep us posted.


----------

